# Your special and memorable moments



## Silver (30/7/15)

Hi all

*It's quite amazing what an impact vaping has had on me. Not just stopping smoking, which in itself has been a major win - but the whole vaping thing has been an incredible journey so far. And it has been filled with what I call "special memorable moments". *

This forum has been the "central pillar" in my journey. It's quite strange because I have never gotten heavily involved in forums. A little bit here and there, but nothing like this. That's a whole story in itself I guess.

It occurred to me that there have been some really special moments over the past (nearly) two years. Some have been hilariously funny, some not so. Most have involved other people but also just learning new things. But most important, they have been truly memorable.

Here are some of those moments that come to mind for me:

The *first Vape Meet* at @Gizmo's place, meeting about 8 or 10 strangers - I was apprehensive to meet a bunch of new people and talk about vaping. Armed with my Twisps, off I went. Ended up having a super duper afternoon with @Tom, @TylerD and a few other special long-time members here. Will never forget that day. I can picture it clearly.

Then was the infamous vape meet where I vaped on a Kayfun/Nemesis combo, expertly coiled and prepared by @TylerD and @Tom - but with 18mg juice - which sent me to the bathroom covered in sweat and forced me to lie down horizontally. That was my *first Silver*. And it was bad. But memorable nonetheless. More details here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

I think the next epic moment was of my *first proper coil build on my Kayfun*. There were several members that stayed up all night and helped me online on the forum to get it right. @Andre, @devdev , @TylerD and a few others like @Rob Fisher giving support. It was epic when I finally got it right. Will never forget that. Its round about here on this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-lite-plus.t1308/page-6#post-27394

Another epic memorable moment was getting my *Reos* for the first time. Not so cool that I didn't get all the RM2 atties in the parcel from Maine. But I will never forget the excitement and anticipation - and the agonising PMs backward and forward with the experienced Reonauts like @Andre to decide on colour and finish. I had to speak to the courier because he couldn't find my place and I directed him on the phone. I was reporting it online here and it was quite a tense time. The joy when they arrived and I finally rigged it up and vaped it for the first time was epic. That was around May 2014.

There was another memorable moment at one of the VapeMeets in JHB when I met *@Yiannaki *for the first time and he took a toot on my Blackbird Reo. I will never forget the look of excitement on his face. Since then, he went on to become an experienced Reonaut, coil expert and temperature control expert. It is amazing to see such development in the people around you.

And last but not least, *Vapecon 2015*. Yes there were issues and always room for improvement - but the epicness of that moment was comparing it to the first vape meet at Gizmo's house. To think it had gone from 8 or 10 people to hundreds - with loads of vendors - and competitions etc. I recall standing there with @Yiannaki about to deliver one of the presentations and thinking - "My goodness, look at what happened!". The place was filled. There was such a buzz. Who would have thought? Epic and memorable indeed.

There are actually several more memorable moments, but I will stop here... and maybe post another time...

*What are your memorable moments here on ECIGSSA over the past? *

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Gizmo (30/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *It's quite amazing what an impact vaping has had on me. Not just stopping smoking, which in itself has been a major win - but the whole vaping thing has been an incredible journey so far. And it has been filled with what I call "special memorable moments". *
> 
> ...



What a awesome post @Silver.. Yup we all started from such humble beginnings. 

Me on the October 8th 2013


Gizmo said:


> I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.



I didn't even know what dripping was @CraftyZA and @RIEFY who actually answered my silly questions. I knew next to nothing.. I also apparently put in a 4500mah battery in my SVD LOL

But yes, we all had humble beginnings with silly questions and overwhelming sense of wow this is a big world - this whole vaping scene. Very daunting at first, but thankfully, we had this forum. That a lot of us take for granted. Which will be nearly 2 years old in 2 months.

The few of us in the beginning of this forum is what helped form Vaping to where it is today. Without it we would have been way behind, in a community sense that is. Sure another forum would have been created, but that could have been 2 years later or a year later. Regardless, it all happened at a special time.

I made really great friends on this forum to! People that call me and I call back on a weekly basis.. @Silver, @Rob Fisher to name a few.

It really has been a wonderful journey. From small get together's at my house, to little vape meets.. We started it all. Our little community with such special people..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (30/7/15)

well said @Silver ! as usual 

I vaped at 7-9W back then at @Gizmo and nearly fainted when he turned it up to the full 15W 

Yeah, also for me it was and still is awesome! I dont hunt anymore gadgets, I also dont experiment with different coils....as I have found my perfect setup. But I am still very interested on what is going on in the vape scene, and now I can focus entirely at the software....the liquids.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/7/15)

Lovely post @Silver I can totally relate to your sentiments

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/7/15)

Great reading @Silver and @Gizmo - too many great memorable moments for me personally to list.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *It's quite amazing what an impact vaping has had on me. Not just stopping smoking, which in itself has been a major win - but the whole vaping thing has been an incredible journey so far. And it has been filled with what I call "special memorable moments". *
> 
> ...


Stumbling upon and joining ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

Tom said:


> well said @Silver ! as usual
> 
> I vaped at 7-9W back then at @Gizmo and nearly fainted when he turned it up to the full 15W
> 
> Yeah, also for me it was and still is awesome! I dont hunt anymore gadgets, I also dont experiment with different coils....as I have found my perfect setup. But I am still very interested on what is going on in the vape scene, and now I can focus entirely at the software....the liquids.


A lucky guy that's found vapeing Nervana

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Another two very memorable moments: (these are related to a very special memorable member)

Seeing @johan dance on the table at one of the vape meets. It was classic!

And another @johan related moment was measuring the thickness of two different 28g wires with his awesome analogue micrometer - and concluding that the Vapeking wire was fractionally thinner than the Vapowire. All in the name of science.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (30/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *It's quite amazing what an impact vaping has had on me. Not just stopping smoking, which in itself has been a major win - but the whole vaping thing has been an incredible journey so far. And it has been filled with what I call "special memorable moments". *
> 
> ...


Great post @Silver
For me it is that first week on the forum, the people here is just something else. It was just amazing. Then my first meet, to go to everyone that support me, look you in the eye, shake your hand and say thank you, just to see the person behind the keyboard to meet and talk.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paulie (30/7/15)

Great post! So many memories over the past year but more important are the friendships i have made from this forum and the people on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Hi Ho @Silver... such epic moments... makes me a little emotional... I have to say the ecigssa forum has been a very special place for me and I have met so many wonderful people. There are so many highlights but to name some of them... meeting @Andre for the first time at the CT Vape Meet... and the rest of the CT boys that helped me along my road to vaping nirvana! Meeting @Riaz's and his family at the meet! Getting my first twisted wire to play with.... thanks for that @Gazzacpt! Telling @capetocuba about the Nautilus because he was a newbie at the time!

Getting my first REO... Erica!



Watching @PeterHarris's first SA Video on YouTube!

The first and second JHB Vape meets and getting to meet @Silver, @Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, @johan, @Zodd, @Alex, @Paulie, @Yiannaki and the rest of the JHB crowd... 

I know I'm missing out names of people that have had an impact on me personally and there are so many to mention... I have to say each and every person on ecigssa have had an effect on me.

When @johan who I didn't know from Adam at the time offered to and fixed my first woodvil that needed attention after the fire button got pressed while in my vape case at the CT meet and the spring collapsed and the wire burnt out...

All the phone calls to and from Hi Ho... and then his visit to Durbs where we had uninterrupted quality talk time!

@devdev's visit to Durbs!

@Paulie's visit to Durbs!

@Philip Dunkley's visit to Durbs!

@zadiac making my intro for Rob's Ramblings just because he could and wanted to!

And more recently to the Admin and Mod team... I'm not sure people realise the dedication and time that you all put into making the forum what it is! 

And I know I have mentioned them already but a special mention... @Silver, @Andre, @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff! You and everyone else on ecigssa are special people!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/7/15)

Building and running a forum is hard work indeed, and it shows. I will always remember meeting the faces behind the Avatars at the MvC meets

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (30/7/15)

What a super thread @Silver! I love the spirit of it and the moments you shared!

wow! Where do I even begin? 

I remember my first post on the forum. I had been vaping exclusively on my twisp for about two weeks. I'll never the warm welcome I recieved from thr second I posted. Members chipped in to welcome me and congratulate me on quitting the new word I had learned that day "stinkies".

My first vape meet (I think it was around the end of may last year) was an eye opening experience. The minute I arrived I saw @Gizmo vaping on a hammer mod and I was so impressed with the look of the device.

I remember feeling inadequate walking around with my humble twisp!

It was at this very meet where I bought my first (and only) two bay charger from @JakesSA which is still the only one I have bought to date. It was to charge me batteries for my incoming innokin 134 mini. 

It was also at this meet where I got to first try the mighty reo from @Silver. I remember him pulling out the Blackbird Reo and taking a toot. I was blown away! Then he next pulled out the reo mini with his old favourite Choc Mint. I was sold.

I even recall saying to my friend who joined me thay day, that the reo was incredible but I was apprehensive to spend so much money on vaping. Oh how times have changed. 

@kimbo joined the forum around the same time as I did. I'll never forget how quickly everyone jumped on board to help out and get him off the pipe and onto vaping. Just look at him now! 

Another special moment for me was a day when vanilla flavours were being discussed. A member who I can't recall mentioned something called Frenilla. Upon hearing about Frenilla I expressed how interested I was in getting some. 

@Andre joined in on the conversation and was so kind as to offer to send me a 20ml of it. I'll neve forget how much I enjoyed vaping it when I arrived! 

The build up to my first reo was also unforgettable. @shabbar pm'ed me to ask me if I wanted to join in on a group buy with him and @Reonat. 

The buy was of course facilitated by our very own @Rob Fisher who was so patient with me as I picked my colour and nagged him every day to find out the status of the package. 

Then there's the day I realised there was another greek on forum @Paulie  who was obsessed with strawnilla at the time!

I remember @Alex : the researcher , was one of the first people to use rayon which he got from his greek barber in benoni. 

Lol. I could do this forever. But the last one I will share is the day I had my first informal Reonaut meet. I had arranged to meet @johan in woodmead to collect my voltmeter and ended up having coffee with @devdev @TylerD @Alex @thekeeperza

This forum has been a key pillar in my vaping journey and I feel as though we are all a little family. Thanks to each and every member for making this such a great place!


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I remember @Alex : the researcher , was one of the first people to use rayon which he got from his greek barber in benoni.



@Alex I owe you big time! Rayon rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Alex I owe you big time! Rayon rocks!


PS Rob wasn't your first reo Eric  not Erica? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> PS Rob wasn't your first reo Eric  not Erica?



It was until someone says "Suck on Eric" and then the name was changed to Erica... Thanks for bringing that traumatic event again @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Yiannaki (31/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was until someone says "Suck on Eric" and then the name was changed to Erica... Thanks for bringing that traumatic event again @Yiannaki!


It's all about the memories skipper  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/15)

Indeed it is all about the memories
Such pleasant ones 
Just reading your post @Rob Fisher has reminded me of so many more!
And your post @Yiannaki brought up so many more special moments...
Thanks guys

There is an age old saying that its not about the posessions (ie vape gear in this case) but the experiences and memories. 
This rings very true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/16)

A memorable moment 2 years ago... the arrival of Maria the Russian 91% and I still have her today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (24/4/16)

4 months after my post above a little box came with the courier and my vaping life changed forever




I still use her everyday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

